
Twitter Co-Founder Says More Diverse Team Might've Spotted Abuse - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-23/twitter-co-founder-says-more-diverse-team-might-ve-spotted-abuse
======
100100010001
Seems like a cop out. The abuse on twitter isn't directed at any one group.
Every group is composed of people. Since they are composed of people all
groups have nice people and assholes. So, the problem steams from people being
mean. If the CEO really needed a diverse team to figure that out, then he
should have never been put in charge. This is just another example of the rich
passing the buck.

